# 2019 1099-K



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mine is now available to download on the Uber site. Was not there last night.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Mine is now available to download on the Uber site. Was not there last night.


You are supposed to report that $400 you made on the car pickup trip too....


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Good to know


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, mine was posted yesterday. It was so nice of them to let us know it was out there.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I briefly saw the option, then it was gone again. Was able to print my annual statement. Now, the 1099 d/load option is gone from the web site (again).


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

I was able to DL my 1099 misc. No option for 1099k. Did break $20K barely.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I downloaded mine the first time I saw it. Glad I did.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tax portion of the uber site is once again not responding. I hope they fix it, since I wasn't able to get my 1099 last night when it blipped back to life.


----------

